# Jure sanguinis UK citizen wanting to become Italian citizen



## Saxon87 (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi everyone. I'm literally pulling my hair out trying to figure out the best way to get my European citizenship back post Brexit. My grandfather was Italian and I'm entitled to become officially European again but I just don't know where to start. Has anyone had any recent experience of the updated [email protected] online appointment booking service? Every time I try to get an appointment there is nothing. I try every single night at 11pm uk time which is midnight in Rome when the appointment are meant to be released. Nightmare. Plus getting hold of my grandads birth certificate, do I get this from the commune he was born in? Do they send an copy that I can use for the application? One more thing, I do have responsibilities in the UK which will stop me from going to Italy for 3 months straight to apply from within Italy but do you know if I'm able to go over as a tourist to start the process and then come back and forth from the uk until its granted or do I need to remain in Italy for the whole time until the citizenship is finalised? I would be so grateful for any information anyone has. Going round in circles here!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You need more than your grandfathers birth certificate. Have you collected the rest? Yes from the town he was registered in. Should be the town his parents had residency. 

The ability to move here and apply is for people who are moving. While I doubt anybody is going to keep tabs on you it's usually expected you are here.


----------



## Saxon87 (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi Nick, thanks for your quick reply. Yes I have everything else, it's just his birth certificate I need to get. The biggest issue is trying to get an appointment at the consulate in the UK. I suppose I could move over as a tourist and just get cracking with things in Italy. It's just the issue of tying things up in the UK but I guess it's either go for it in Italy or go mad in the UK. Thanks again!


----------

